# quelltext shützen



## MC Breit (7. August 2003)

ist es möglich den quelltext irgendwie zu schützen ??
(daß er nicht mehr aufgerufen werden lkann  ??


----------



## Daxi (7. August 2003)

Generell kann der Quellcode nicht geschützt werden.
Es gibt zwar einige JavaScripts, die den Code verschlüsseln und beim Aufruf entschlüsseln.
Diese haben aber einen Haken. Kommt jemand auf deine Seite, der unbedingt deinen Quellcode haben will und etwas Ahnung von JS hat, kopiert der den verschlüsselten Quelltext und macht statt der Ausgabe document.write einfach eine Textare und gibts in dieser aus.
Etwa so: document.forms[0].qtext.value = quelltext

Dann hat der den Quelltext (unverschlüsselt) in der Textarea stehen und kann den einfach so kopieren.

Diese funktion ist in HTML auch *NICHT* vorgesehen.

Großer Nachteil: Ist JS deaktiviert, funktioniert diese Seite garnicht mehr.

Vergiss es lieber.
Ich komme immer an einen Quelltext oder ein JS-PW wenn ich will. JS und HTML ist dafür nicht geeignet.


----------



## Sinac (7. August 2003)

Du kannste den Quellcode nicht "verstecken", da er ja auf deinen
PC, an deinen Browser übertragen wird, du halt ihn beim AUfruf
der Seite also auf deinem PC und dann kommst du da sowieso
ran.
Auch rechte Maustaste sperren oder so bringt nicht, du kannst
ja immernoch über Ansicht->Quelltext den Code ansehen und
ggf. das Frameset auslesen etc.


----------



## xthetronx (7. August 2003)

Du könntest z.B. mit .asp arbeiten, dort kannst Du den Quelltext 'verstecken'.
Beim Aufruf der Seite wird nur das angezeigt, was durch das asp
script aufgerufen werden soll.


----------



## xamunrax (7. August 2003)

es gibt noch einen sehr genialen trick und zwar schreibst du dir ein eigenes "right-click-menu" das ist das menu wenn du die rechte maustaste drückst... das aber genauso aussieht wie das "echte" menu und jeden menupunkt belegst du wie beim "echten", bis auf "Quelltext anzeigen" dort machst du einen link zu einer html datei die automatisch den queltext öffnet... somit hat der user nur den "falschen quelltext"...   natürlich kann er über ansicht noch an deinen queltext jedoch muss ich aus erfahrung sagen das die leute wenn sie können eher die (right-click-menu) methode benutzen statt die ansicht->Quelltext...

aber generell kann man den quelltext nicht schützen!


----------



## SilentWarrior (7. August 2003)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials6292.html

Im Übrigen hat crono gestern  eine FAQ zusammengestellt, in der unter anderem genau diese Frage beantwortet wurde. Wenn du etwas gesucht hättest, hättest du die bestimmt gefunden.


----------



## MC Breit (7. August 2003)

also das mit ASP würde mich mal interresieren...


wenn da jemand das ziel speichert...

also bla.asp hatt er dann auch nur das was er so sieht ??

und ist asp schwer zu erlehrnen ??


----------



## Sinac (7. August 2003)

ist wohl ein bissle mit php zu vergleichen, also auch
serverseitig, musste ma schaun ob dein Webserver das
Unterstützt!
Aber das is von M$ *würg*
Greetz...


----------



## Sir Robin (7. August 2003)

ASP "versteckt" (der Code wird vom Interpreter nur ausgeführt) aber nicht den HTML/JS/CSS etc.-Quelltext sondern nur seinen eigenen (okay, "eigenen" ist falsch, da ASP an sich keine Programmiersprache ist, sondern nur das Framework für andere Sprache, wie VBScript) ...


----------



## MC Breit (7. August 2003)

das heist also asp es ist sehr schwer an den quelltext von asp ranzukommen ?

aber ob das auf nem Apache server funtzt bezeifle ich wenn es MS ist...


----------



## Sinac (7. August 2003)

Weiß das nicht genau, aber wenn ASP so PHP ist, kannste den
Code garnicht sehen.
Es gibt bestimmt ein Modul für Apache damit ASP unterstützt
wird, gibts ja für PHP auch...
Nur weils von MS ist... Apache läuft ja auch unter Windows...
Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Sir Robin (7. August 2003)

ASP sollte man aber, wenn man es schon nutzen will, nicht unter Apache laufen lassen, da es praktisch auf dem IIS zuhause ist, und dort wesentlich performanter läuft...

...mit PHP bist du ein bisschen unabhängier was das angeht ...


----------



## Sinac (7. August 2003)

Höhö, wenn du IIS nutzt kannste deine Site gleich selber hacken *totlacht*


----------



## MC Breit (7. August 2003)

wie selber hacken ??

ja toll und in php da lädt er sich dann einfach die datei runter und hatt spass.. 

das ist aber genau das was ich verhindern will , das jemand die datei herrunterlädt.. (ohne .htaccess)


----------



## Sir Robin (7. August 2003)

lad mir mal ne PHP-Datei runter, sodasss du den PHP-Quelltext siehst...am besten du probiert´s gleich hier an tutorials.de ...

(soll heißen: Geht nicht ohne weiteres)

..und auch mit ASP wird dein HTML-Quelltext angezeigt, lediglich der ASP-Code ist nicht sichtbar...

...wenn du deinen Code wirklich verstecken willst, dann lad die Seite nicht hoch ... alles anderes ist nicht sicher...(okay, du  könntest die Seite auch als JPG veröffentlichen..dann sieht zumindest niemand den HTML-Code)

und, mal ehrlich, soooooo super neue klasse HTML-Sachen die´s noch nie gab, wirst du nicht im Code haben...also lass es einfach, damit tust du sowohl dir, als auch den User´n einen Gefallen...


----------



## MC Breit (7. August 2003)

wieso warum und weshalb ich meinen quelltext schützen will , weil da villeicht so sachen wie meine logfiles , miene root verzeichnisse etc. drin sind...

aber du hast ja recht , für was in aller welt soll ich von egal wo ich bin über meine homepage daheim das licht an und aus schalten können...


----------



## Sir Robin (7. August 2003)

Du hast im HTML-Quelltext deine Logfiles und deine Rootverzeichnisse drin? Welchen Sinn macht das? Außer extreme Unsicherheit?


----------



## MC Breit (7. August 2003)

hast recht ... das geht nicht so gut...

..wuste nicht das das beim download auch passiert...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. August 2003)

MCBreit:

Das ist nicht der PHP Qulltext sondern schlichtes HTML das per PHP generiert wurde.

PHP wird auf dem Server ausgeführt, für den User nicht sichtbar 
( serverseitig ) und dort auf dem Server wird dann eine Seite generiert für den Clienten/Browser/User, die den Quelltext enthält in HTML!


----------



## MC Breit (7. August 2003)

<<ist folgendes aufgefallen>>

>>>>>>>>>>>>>vsFTP1.1.0: beat me, break me<<<<<<<<<<

ihr moderatoren wist aber das sowas für einen hacker eine direkte aufforderung ist den server zu hacken , oder ni9cht ??

naja, keine angst vor mia... 

dann hatt sich mein threat ja auch schon erledigt , ich für meinen teil weiß nun was ich wissen wollte, danke an alle die dabei halfen !


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. August 2003)

Wo ist Dir das:



> >>>>>>>>>>>>>vsFTP1.1.0: beat me, break me<<<<<<<<<<



aufgefallen?


----------



## MC Breit (8. August 2003)

mir ist aufgefallen das ihr mit diesem programm und diesem komment versucht euren server vor ftp zugriff zu schützen...

warum hast du den rest von diesem thread gelöscht ??

ahh, sorry , sind mitlerweile 2 seiten...


----------



## Sinac (8. August 2003)

> aber du hast ja recht , für was in aller welt soll ich von egal wo ich bin über meine homepage daheim das licht an und aus schalten können...


Soll das heißen du willst für deinen Server sone Art 
Webinterface zum Administrieren oder so bauen?
Hallo? Telnet?(<--lieber nicht) SSH? VNC?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (8. August 2003)

Stellt sich mir die Frage was *Du* auf unserem FTP (Zugangsversuch) zu suchen hast!


----------



## Sinac (8. August 2003)

Ohoh,jetzt gibts ärger


----------

